# Brendan Fraser tapped to play new Superman!



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I just heard this announced on my t.v. Personally I would just like to say, DAMN IT!!!! Fraser is such chessy actor. He is like the king of B movies. To make matters even worse, they are looking at Jennifer Lopez and Cathrine Zeta Jones to play Louis Lane! Could they have picked anybody worse! I mean Fraser, come on. We would have been better of with Freddy Prince J.R. (and I say that in all seriousness) Just leave it to Hollywood to ruin a franchise. I guess they are going to spend all of their money on special effects, so the acting part of the movie had to take a hit. I really hope there will be something to this film. I had been looking foward to it for so long, and now I don't care anymore!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

really-i had heard that david boreanez was in line for the role(about as bad a choice)...
if they are going the bad actor route, they should go with at least a big guy like kevin sorbo....Sorbo, Connie Neilsen as LL, Clancy Brown as Luthor....

of course, the idea of nick cage....bleth...


----------

